

Bitbucket down? - macarthy12
https://bitbucket.org/

======
kral
<http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/>

------
cmclaughlin
Our Redis service crashed. We've disabled our newsfeed feature temporarily
while we investigate further.

------
FiloSottile
Not from here. Italy, not logged in, 12:15.

------
expertmind
Yes it is. From delhi@india.

